# Deep-Cut Studio wargames mats



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Why don't we share some news from our company with you.

Today is a special day for us. We shook hands with Lord ZseZse Works and launched some really exciting RPG maps. Their newest Marble Sanctum map set as well as breath taking Harbour of Thieves map are available for preorder with a -10% discount as printed and ready to use mats. Ultimate beauty and detail level awaits those who choose to enhance their RPG or miniature games tables with these fine releases. The maps are drawn with great usability in mind and have 1 inch size tiles and other floor elements to track the movement of your minis across the dungeons. And as always we use premium class materials to manufacture these mats. Have a look at them at our gallery at http://www.deepcutstudio.com/ or visit http://www.lordzsezseworks.com/ for more stunning visuals.



















And few other release you might find interesting for your wargames tables:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've admired your products for a while, but all I want is a relatively plain green board because I play multiple systems, and these just don't fit some of them. It might be worth looking into doing something quite plain and generic, because these certainly seem hard wearing and a good investment.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of those look like they'd be good fun to use with Warhammer Quest :good:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@Khorne's Fist:
While browsing, came across this and thought it might be what your looking for. 
http://www.zuzzy.com/2013/09/the-moorlands-terra-flex-gaming-mat.html


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Tawa said:


> A couple of those look like they'd be good fun to use with Warhammer Quest :good:


That was exactly what I thought when I saw them...very nice. WHQ was my first taste of RPG and tabletop anything, and I still think it's awesome.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loki1416 said:


> @Khorne's Fist:
> While browsing, came across this and thought it might be what your looking for.
> http://www.zuzzy.com/2013/09/the-moorlands-terra-flex-gaming-mat.html


They're nice, but you have to paint them yourself to get the maximum out of them.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hmmm maybe I will get some of these for dungeons and dragons.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> That was exactly what I thought when I saw them...very nice. WHQ was my first taste of RPG and tabletop anything, and I still think it's awesome.


Got my copy with the expansions right next to me :good:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Got my copy with the expansions right next to me :good:


Bastard! I need a copy dammit...I keep hoping GW will make it one of the boxed game releases, I'd be all over that like a fat kid on a cake.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> Bastard!


How very dare you! Do I look like a commissioned officer to you? :nono:


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

With great excitement we would like to share a teaser of the new upcoming gaming mat – Unicorn Fields. It’s still WIP, your thoughts and suggestions are welcome. Rabid ponies? Fluffy rabbits? Carnivorous butterflies? Remember - the mats are made by gamers for gamers. Your input counts a lot.










Okay, here is another teaser from the upcoming release that will see the light of day much sooner than Unicorn Fields mat. It’s scheduled for the start of next week. It comes in sets. And it bears the name of Heroic Maps on it. Stay tuned!










Okay, here is another teaser from the upcoming release that will see the light of day much sooner than Unicorn Fields mat. It’s scheduled for the start of next week. It comes in sets. And it bears the name of Heroic Maps on it. Stay tuned!










Hm, looks like we are not getting moderator approval for posts with images or links. Too bad. Now you have to check yesterdays announcement about Unicorn Fields mat on our FB gallery.

As well as teaser fro the current announcement:

Okay, here is another teaser from the upcoming release that will see the light of day much sooner than Unicorn Fields mat. It’s scheduled for the start of next week. It comes in sets. And it bears the name of Heroic Maps on it. Stay tuned!

Zion's edit: I've fixed the approval thing and merged all the new posts together to we're not spamming the board with a bunch of posts in a row. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The maps look neat. Some of them make me think of things that I'd use for things like Call of Cthulhu games (the large mansion like maps in particular).


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Making friends is fun! We teamed up with another great studio to bring you even more dungeon dwelling pleasure. The first mutual release with Heroic Maps will be two map sets and one map tiles set. Cemetery map set will feature a day and night options, Edgmoor Manor will be available as normal and ruined building environment and Havenwater tile set will feature 10 different pieces to create a large city on the water where the only limit to its greatness is your imagination. They will hit our shelves on 14th of April, until then all preorders receive -10%. Check them out at our gallery at www.deepcutstudio.com or visit www.heroicmaps.com.


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

We would like to share what’s coming out next week from Lord Zsezse Works range. Meanwhile have a look at other already released great maps at our website www.deepcutstudio.com


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

This week we would like to announce two new maps from Lord Zsezse Works for RPG and miniature games. Ekzis’ Demonic Chessboard and Prison in the Deep maps are available for preorder. The Chessboard is available in fiery or water (or both in one map) themes and will look great not only for dungeon crawl, but for any chess game as well. And Prison in the Deep is the largest single RPG map we released so far. Be sure to put this feature in the good use! We will ship the mats on 21st of April, until then all preorders receive a -10% discount.


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Announcing a new release for space battle lovers - a Deep Space themed mats in 4x6 feet and 3x3 feet sizes with wonderful art by Jan Jasinski. They are hand drawn while using a special blending technique to acquire unique cloud effects of the nebula. Such art was bound to be printed on highest quality vinyl material to meet the highest standard for your gaming table. The mats will become available on 28th of April, until then all preorders receive -10% discount. 

www.deepcutstudio.com


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

This week we would like to announce two new maps for RPG lovers. The great duo comes from Lord Zsezse Works range. Naturally these maps feature exquisite art to suit even the most fastidious taste. Top of the line visuals paired with top of the line materials aimed for the best gaming experience. You deserve no less. The Temple of Abaddon and Oargkan’s Labyrinth maps will become available on 12th of May. Until then preorders receive a -10% discount.

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Size DOES matter! With that in mind most of our wargame mats will be available not only as 4x6 feet size, but as 3x3 and 4x4 feet as well to suit Malifaux and most other miniature skirmish games. All space themed mats will also be available as 3x6 feet size to suit the Epic Battle format for X-Wing. We will launch them on 26th of May, until then all preorders receive -10% discount. Grab some at our webshop and impress your comrades!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Some of the recent activity in our playground:

We teamed up with Bad Roll Games and their products for Punkapocalyptic miniature game are now available on our webshop. Check them out - it‘s a great skirmish game with interesting mechanics. Free rules are available at http://www.badrollgames.com/en/downloads/
















Initiative : Tabletop did a great video review of our Wasteland mat. Have a look at it to see the mat in motion.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvLhfLMlmBI#t=29

A new alternative design of asteroid themed mat is available in our webshop. It‘s more generic than the first release and will suit more different settings as well. Check it out at http://www.deepcutstudio.com/product/wargames-terrain-mat-4-x6-asteroid-theme









Time for a teaser. We love teasers! 
And let's make an improvised contest out of it too – leave a comment about what it is going to be on our FB page and win a free mat on the very first day it is released.
https://www.facebook.com/deepcutstudio 









http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Finally we can announce that first of many upcoming fantasy football mats is here. We are glad it received a lot of attention and feedback from you and we hope that final release will find a place on your tables. It is manufactured from a sturdy vinyl and has a scratch resistant high quality print. Virtually it will take hundreds of games to at least see the first marks of its use. Check it out at our gallery or webshop for more close-ups.

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Deep-Cut Studio said:


>


Now _that_ is on my purchase list! :good:


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

We are happy to announce a new gaming mat – a modern / futuristic destroyed highway theme. Infinity players will find it very convenient to have lines marking 8 and 12 inch deployment areas on the 4x6 and 4x4 size mats. Those playing other systems will still enjoy highest resolution detailed image and best PVC mat material available. Mats will ship on 11th of July, until then all preorder receive -10% discount. Check them out at our webstore or FB gallery!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Darius O's (May 12, 2014)

I will have to go take a closer look myself.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would love one of these but for Risk(the board game).


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

We are happy to announce a new miniature games mat that is born out of pure feedback from everyone of you. After our latest release of a tarmac themed playmat which you found most suitable for sci-fi environment with Manga aesthetics, we saw a lot of discussion which is better – horizontal or diagonal street lines to mark deployment areas. Well, now you can have both. The new wargames mat is 4’ x 4’ in size, features high detail demolished street view and is manufactured out of highest quality vinyl material. Check our FB gallery or website to see which one you like more and leave us a comment or two.


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New miniature games mat is available in our webshop! It expands the selection for those playing alternative modern or futuristic wargames. Needless to say, it’s the usual highest quality print on the premium class vinyl material. The mat comes in three sizes (4x6, 4x4, 3x3 feet) but we can adjust it to your table as a custom work too. Check it out at our gallery for some visual aids and close-ups.

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Time for a new gaming mat release! This time we called great artist Jan Jasinski again. When it comes to unique hand drawn space views, nothing and no-one can beat this man. And let the new asteroid field theme speak for itself. The mat is released in three sizes: 3x3, 3x6 and 4x6 feet, is printed on slim but extremely durable PVC and, as all our mats, boasts exceptional detail level and quality. Check it out at our gallery!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Really awesome! I can see these being cool for model based role play too.


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Time for a new gaming mat release! This time it‘s something for fantasy or historical wargames – a cobblestone background. With no strict areas or streets, you can place your terrain scenery in gazillion ways to make each battle unique. These PVC mats come in standard 4x6, 4x4 and 3x3 sizes. But we can add squares, hexes, lines, or change the mat size according to your gaming table as easy as 1-2-3. Check them out at our website and let us know what you think!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good.

Are there any plans to release a mat that could be used for Space Hulk? But with wider corridors and rooms, maybe even put a Docking Bay, Bridge, Engine room etc,


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Falled DA: sorry, not this year But yes, we will be launching new backgrounds for interiors. In other news:

How about a miniature games battlefield that fits into your pocket? How about a gaming mat that has a highest picture quality and deepest colors that available technology can afford? And how about it is so easy to take care of, that each and every battle can be played on a flawless table? And here we are with an answer.

The goal of our newly released gaming mats was simple – an ultra-portable and ultra-high quality wargames table for a reasonable price. First we came up with synthetic cloth, because it is very lightweight, has very good durability properties and is very easy to take care of. You can machine-wash it or iron it, so the mat is always as brand new. Even without these fancy wet procedures all you have to do is lay it on the table, stroke it a few times and those nasty folding lines are gone. Then we came up with heat transferred imprinting technique, called dye sublimation. Because during this process the paint are soaked into a material, they never scratch off. Because we use only the best paint available, the colors will stay sharp even after countless hours of gaming. And then we took all our designs for available gaming mats and made them real.

To celebrate this until December 14th all gaming mats are available with a -10% discount with a code ‘gimmecloth’ at our webshop checkout window. Grab yourself a part of upcoming holiday joy and get ready for the next year’s gaming pleasure!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Loads of new mats are available at our webshop to celebrate the end of the year! Yes, we teamed up with a new studio - Wargame Print and launched 4 new designs in 3 different sizes on 2 different materials. These are generic landscape backgrounds and are suitable for any setting, any scale and any scenario: rocky plains, arctic tundra, wild steppe and deep waters theme for naval battles. Mats come in 4x6, 4x4 and 3x3 sizes and are available as PVC or cloth options. Check them out at our gallery and prepare yourself for the upcoming 2015. Happy holiday!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

These look great!


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

It‘s news from hell this time! New inferno themed wargames terrain mat is available on our website. As usual it comes in 4x6, 4x4 and 3x3 sizes, but can be tailored for your custom size table as easy as 1-2-3. The mats are available as PVC versions for constant use and abuse or cloth versions for ultra-mobile gaming table. And we are proud of exceptionally detailed professional artwork as well. Check them out at our website and pick yours now!

www.deepcutstudio.com


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Announcing a release of new gaming mat – desert theme is ready to go. We felt the need for some pure sandy landscapes from you and here is what we came up with. Mats are available in popular 4x6, 4x4 and 3x3 sizes, manufactured on PVC and cloth as well. Check them out at our website.

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! We are starting the month with the addition of swamp theme wargames mat to our range. This release was probably most challenging to create design-wise, but Jan Jasinski outdone himself again. Let the pictures at our gallery speak for themselves. The mat is manufactured on PVC or cloth in the popular 4x6, 4x4, 3x3 sizes but custom prints are available to suit the size of any table. Come, check it out, but watch your step - it’s slippery and deadly when wet. And it’s always wet in here…

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

mmh, fine stuff here. Also, your Punkapocalyptic mutants are really cool


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks, neferhet!

Time for a new release – a gaming mat with urban ruins theme. Available as 4x6, 4x4 or 3x3 in size, manufactured on PVC or cloth, but can be custom tailored to any table size or with any variation of grids or hexes. It was a challenge to find the balance between general rubble and geometry of a city since we wanted it to serve as a universal background for any possible scenery deployment options. Check out more visuals at our gallery and let us know how well we succeeded!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! We greet summer with new addition to futuristic football mats range. Simple, yet elegant Tron inspired design is available for your consideration. Comes manufactured on PVC and has 33mm hexes to move your team around without frustration of knocking over nearby miniatures. Check other designs on our website as well!

www.deepcutstudio.com


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Use one of your deep space mats for our armada and x-wing games. So far very pleased with the quality of your product, makes our games look great!


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks and we are happy that you are happy!


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! We updated the Badlands design, included more sweet details and tailored it to look better on your tables than before. The new mat comes in PVC or cloth versions and three different sizes (4x6, 4x4 and 3x3) as compared to a single 4x6 size PVC of a previous version. Check out more visuals at our website and let us know what you think!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Another new gaming mat release! Our latest addition to miniature games mats is a dedication to everybody who loves aerial combats. The mat is available as 4x6 size background or two separate 3x4 size mats that make one continuous 4x6 size image. Manufactured on PVC for heavy duty usage or synthetic cloth for ultra-portability they are a must have for dogfight lovers. Check them out at our website!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! And it’s another addition to aerial combat lovers. The gaming mats come in 4x6 and 3x4 sizes where two 3x4s make one continuous picture. They are manufactured on premium high durability PVC or synthetic cloth for high mobility. Check them out at our gallery and let us know what you think.

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! Urban Wasteland terrain mat is a perfect theme to suit post-apocalyptic and dystopian future settings. It is manufactured on premium class PVC or ultra-portable synthetic cloth and fits 4x6, 4x4 or 3x3 size tables. However any custom size or additional grids or hexes are available as custom prints in just a few days. Check them out at our website but please handle with care and with constant awareness of Geiger counter readings.

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Major news announcement! Our wargames terrain mats are now available on mousepad material along with previous choices of PVC and cloth. That’s more than 50 new various themes and sizes. Mousepad mats are manufactured on a cloth with a 2mm thick non-slippery rubber foam backing. It ensures instant flatness of the gaming surface, easy card handling on the table, silent dice rolling. The paint are soaked into the material, meaning they will never scratch off. Check them out at our website and grab some while limited supplies last. 

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! We present another updated design and this time it is City Ruins theme. The mat is compatible with tanks, hovercrafts, jump packs, terminator endoskeletons and much much more. It comes in various sizes and various materials to suit various game rules, tables and tastes. Check it out at our website!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just had a look through your website and the mats look awesome. Don't suppose you are thinking of doing a Zone Mortalis style mat in the future?

If not, I might have to for some of your RPG game maps and see if I can use them for some Zone games...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> Don't suppose you are thinking of doing a Zone Mortalis style mat in the future?


I saw this the other day:










...but I like Deep Cut a lot more....so....maybe they'll do it too??


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, we will. And we lucky enough - we will have something prepared for upcoming winter.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can all mats be done in the mouse pad material? Not all mats have the option on your website


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, unfortunately most positions are sold out at the moment. We expect to replenish all designs when we have the the restock.


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! The title Space Hulk speaks for itself and is a great background for all your sci-fi battles. As usual, the mat is available in several sizes and material options to suit every taste. Check our website for more visuals!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! We heard the need to make a background suitable for modern or near-future warfare. And here it is – a city district design waiting for your special forces, APCs and maybe even walkers to deploy. The mats come in various sizes and various materials with the usual attention to details and usability. Check them out at our website!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! Our latest design is a tribute to a scorched planet famous for battles with strange little green men. Mars themed background comes with lots of feedback in mind and is available in several sizes and material options to choose from. As usual, we will be glad to modify it to suit your army or scenery color scheme and manufacture a one-of-a-kind gaming area. More information on that can be found on our website!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! This design is called Dropzone for a reason. It is suitable for a 10mm scale games and mat dimensions are compatible with standard size buildings. Play mat is available in several sizes and materials to choose from. Best served with tanks, dropships and teams of infantry – get one while it‘s hot!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! We call it Frost-grave and it is another design and title that speaks for itself. It is naturally inspired by the game with the same name and was created with intention to provide a perfect background for wizard and their henchmen battles. The mat is available in 3 different materials - mousepad, pvc or cloth and comes in 3 different sizes. But any customizations of the mat is possible at our website. Check it while it’s... Cold! 

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

oooo, I like that Frostgrave mat. Roll on payday...


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release – with countless feedback from you, we came up with this new Grass design game mat. With just the right amount of details to stand out of the crowd and yet neutral enough for your miniatures to be the main focus on the table, this gaming mat is a must have essential for your battlefield. It is available as pvc, cloth and mousepad material options and comes in all popular sizes. Check out your favorite on our website and let us know what you think!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! Waterworld design is a fresh new look at naval battles. The game mat is designed to fit various miniature scales, is suitable for any setting – sci-fi, fantasy or historical alike, has a great deal of details to make it a first choice for any game involving ships. On top of that it is available in various sizes and in several material options to choose from. Pirates and sea dogs like it. Do you?

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

New gaming mat release! A new Beach themed gaming mat is the mat for all your D-Day battles. It is compatible with our previously released Grass and Waterworld game mats and can be used to create vast landscapes to suit any scenario as well. Featuring highly detailed and stunning art, the mat comes in two popular sizes and pvc, cloth or mousepad material options. Brace yourselves and enjoy your trip on a landing craft!

http://www.deepcutstudio.com/


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

You might have made a sale. Do you ship to the US?


----------



## Deep-Cut Studio (Mar 29, 2014)

A sale is something to consider, yes. And yes, we do ship to US.


----------

